# Number 1



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are a few others of the same painting.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is another view of it.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Zeta 

Abstract art is not my forte but it interests me 

I'd love to know what you were feeling as you created this lively spirited painting. Its buoyancy is overflowing with excitement and very musical ♪♫ to me  A lively heartbeat!


----------



## AikaCoonCat (Jun 16, 2013)

pretty cool, I love the way the colors blend together


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

tricky raven said:


> Hi Zeta
> 
> Abstract art is not my forte but it interests me
> 
> I'd love to know what you were feeling as you created this lively spirited painting. Its buoyancy is overflowing with excitement and very musical ♪♫ to me  A lively heartbeat!


I was actually in a pretty good mood that day, everything seemed to be going perfectly. Thusly, as a result I thought what could be any better than a mix of light and dark, almost like a sunset to a rather perfect day.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

harmony and beauty...aligned with the universal flow


----------

